# Some new mice!



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

We had a show in Holland yesterday, so a great way to get new mice! 
Today I made some pic's of my new mice.

First a couple, argente-cream:









A siamese male:









A blue tan banded male:









And last but not least, two blue boys (I also got a girl, but didn't get her pic)









Ofcouse I've got to show you my price winning mouse. A black tan female, still very young, got best tan in show.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new mice! They are lovely!
And well done for the win  
Was that the show that was in Utrecht?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes. Utrecht is just a 30 min drive from my place


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool, you'll have to tell me when the next show is there, would love to see utrecht again, miss it dearly.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

There's another show in Houten (not far from Utrecht, about 15 min by bus) on the 5th of april. The next show in Utrecht will be next year in january. If you're coming, let me now! I can probably take from Utrecht to Houten if you don't want to go by bus.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to Houten for the all animal show last year, had a great day.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

How much to fancy mice go for at houten? I was going to go and get some, but my friend is going to buy some for me instead.
Also, do they sell pet or show mice? He doesnt know anythign about mice so i'll have to give him a little leaflet on what to look for :lol:


----------

